# سحب العادم من سيارات الاطفاء



## محب الحرمين (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## محب الحرمين (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## محب الحرمين (14 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام الصور اعلاه هي صور لنظام سحب العادم من سيارات الاطفاء والنظام عبارة عن مروحة سحب العادم موصل بها داكت صاج ومن الداكت الصاج يتفرع برانشات موصلة بال flexible الموضح بالصور اعلاه وكل فليكسيبل متوصلبشكمان العادم وللعلم الفليكسيبل نهايته متوصلة بمغناطيس جزء منه بجسم السيارة والجزء الاخر بالفليكسيبل بيفصل المغناطيس اول ما السيارة تتحرك الفليكسيبل بيجري علي مجري زي الستارة ومتثبتة في سقف الجراج وعند اخر المجري يوجد limit switch متوصل مع دائرة المغناطيس فبيديله اشارة يفك المغنطة ويفصل الفليكسيبل اما عن تشغيل النظام ففي حاجة اسمها ال transmitter بتتوصل مع كونتكات السيارة اول ما السيارة تشتغل بيرسل الترانسميتر اشارة wireless الي antenna موجودة بالجراج وتقوم الانتنا بارسال اشارة للوحة التشغيل بدورها تقوم بتشغيل مروحة سحب العادم وعند عودة سيارة الاطفاء من مهمتها يجب توصيل الفليكسيبل بالشكمان مرة اخري


----------

